# Hans Zimmer Re-Interprets Netflex's "Ta-Dum" for Theatres



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 22, 2020)

Netflix wanted something a bit more dramatic for their logo music. 

Who you gonna call?


----------



## TGV (Aug 22, 2020)

Funny. Doesn't sound half bad.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 22, 2020)

Needs more cowbell.....


----------



## Greg (Aug 22, 2020)

I wonder how much they paid for that


----------



## MusicStudent (Aug 22, 2020)

A bit anticlimactic don't you think?


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Aug 22, 2020)

It's... OK. People are calling this a masterwork on twitter


----------



## Pier (Aug 22, 2020)

It seems a bit generic but I guess that's the point.

I was expecting the Netflix ta-dum sound at the end, or at least maybe an orchestral interpretation of it. They probably tried it though but decided to go without it to make it more cinema and less streaming.


----------



## clisma (Aug 22, 2020)

I actually think it’s very good. Succinct but just a little hyped, as it should be for a logo. I also think that people here might be underestimating how tricky, intimidating and difficult it is to do this right. I think Mr/ Zimmer has passed this test with flying colors, imbuing the existing (frankly derivative and boring original) with a specific, life-gifting sound.


----------



## Pier (Aug 22, 2020)

clisma said:


> frankly derivative and boring original



Huh what?

I totally disagree.

Listen to this podcast episode to know how much work went into making it:









Ta-dum! It's Netflix — Twenty Thousand Hertz


Every time you put on a Netflix original show, you're greeted by one of the most iconic sound logos of our generation. I bet you can hear it in your head right now. This sound is heard countless times, every single day, all over the world. But the Netflix sound was almost very different than the one




www.20k.org


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 22, 2020)

I was expecting something bombastic.


----------



## JonS (Aug 22, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Netflix wanted something a bit more dramatic for their logo music.
> 
> Who you gonna call?



Sounds like he took it right out of Inception. Wonder what he got paid for that... 🤔 Netflix made a mistake, they should have used a recognizable cue from one of their more popular original movies or series. Do they not consider themselves a real studio? Using music from Inception is something a director would do for a temp track for some other project he’s working on.

Love Hans’ music and this is certainly cool logo music but Netflix blew this and should have used music from House of Cards which is much more signature Netflix.


----------



## noiseinmymind (Aug 22, 2020)

Sounds like it's from Man of Steel. It does the job fine.


----------



## Akshara (Aug 22, 2020)

I like it.


----------



## GNP (Aug 22, 2020)

I actually still just prefer the simple "ta-dum"


----------



## kilgurt (Aug 23, 2020)

Pier said:


> It seems a bit generic but I guess that's the point.
> 
> I was expecting the Netflix ta-dum sound at the end, or at least maybe an orchestral interpretation of it. They probably tried it though but decided to go without it to make it more cinema and less streaming.


It is there - listen!


----------



## el-bo (Aug 23, 2020)

I like it, but I don't think it's right for the purpose. Great for when a fanfare/opening for a big movie, but way too long (imo) for something that is gonna be played at the beginning of each episode of a binge-worthy show.

Prime video, HBO, Netflix (Original), and even classics such as the Windows XP shutdown, are all sonic logos that come in around the five second mark. I imagine that brevity is a big part of the memorability. At three times the length, I wonder how many repeats it'll take before this new intro has outstayed it's welcome.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 23, 2020)

It's a solid effort, but I agree with those that say it's a bit too long.
They should've just revamped the original "ta-dum" with new instrumentation.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 23, 2020)

I think it's pretty bang on. This is going to repeated ad infitum for the next few years. It has to fit with all sorts fo content from comedies to documentatries to 'art house' content. As a channel ident I think it fits just right....


----------



## Pier (Aug 23, 2020)

kilgurt said:


> It is there - listen!



It's too subtle IMO and the the tails of the strings do not have the same feel as the reversed guitar of the ta-dum.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Is this even verified?
A youtube channel with 291 subscribers called "SHARMAJIYT". And a tweet by Siqi Chen. Those are the only two sources I see cited around the web. Is that all we need these days?

EDIT: Oh, it's verified in the podcast linked above. Apparently for the Venice Film Festival in 2018 (for Roma)


----------



## nspaas (Aug 23, 2020)

Works for me.


----------



## teclark7 (Aug 23, 2020)

I


el-bo said:


> I like it, but I don't think it's right for the purpose. Great for when a fanfare/opening for a big movie, but way too long (imo) for something that is gonna be played at the beginning of each episode of a binge-worthy show.
> 
> Prime video, HBO, Netflix (Original), and even classics such as the Windows XP shutdown, are all sonic logos that come in around the five second mark. I imagine that brevity is a big part of the memorability. At three times the length, I wonder how many repeats it'll take before this new intro has outstayed it's welcome.


It is meant to be used at the start of theatrically released Netflix movies - that is in the cinemas. The end of the podcast linked above goes into its purpose and development. It’s not meant for Netflix TV shows - that’s the existing short “ta dum” sound.


----------



## darcvision (Aug 23, 2020)

need more taiko, toms, braam. also, i think he's forgot to crank his limiter


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 24, 2020)

I agree, it misses the point for me. Way to long and no Netflix Ta-Dum.
Everyone know the _startup_ sound of Windows, Apple, Pornhub and Netflix.
This sounds like a Marvel Trailer, good, but not something which is neutral, quick and fits with all genres.

Edit:
"It’s not meant for Netflix TV shows - that’s the existing short “ta dum” sound."
Missed this snipped of information. So it might be a better fit here.


----------



## TGV (Aug 24, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Is this even verified


I actually replied thinking it was a pastiche...


----------



## el-bo (Sep 5, 2020)

teclark7 said:


> I
> 
> It is meant to be used at the start of theatrically released Netflix movies - that is in the cinemas. The end of the podcast linked above goes into its purpose and development. It’s not meant for Netflix TV shows - that’s the existing short “ta dum” sound.




Haha! Gotcha. Only heard the music clip, so hadn't realised. Seems all is fine with the world, after all


----------



## artomatic (Sep 7, 2020)

I can dig it!


----------

